# All Season Detail - Salt Removal - 14 Audi RS5



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

We had a new customer come into the shop with his brand new 2014 Audi RS5 in Missano Red - beautiful!

He wanted to get his car cleaned up because it was new but did not want to do a full correction on it due to the winter we have been having - just clean up the paint and provide some good protection. Once the roads clean up he will be back for a proper correction.

Take a look at our all season detail a great way to maintain the car and keep it looking good and protected.
*
Exterior*
- Wheels and tires cleaned
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Sonax High Gloss Shampoo
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed/NanoSkin Autoscrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Sonax Paint Cleaner
- Sonax Polymer Net Shield
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned
- Exhaust tips cleaned

*Interior *
- Vac
- Wipe interior down with Sonax Dashboard Cleaner
- Glass cleaned

[
Before[/B]
Salt and grime from the brutal winter we have had.









































































*Prep *- wheels, tires, wheel wells cleaned, paint washed/clayed and prepped for Sonax Paint Cleaner. Since the it was too cold out we used steam and ONR to clean and prep the RS5.









































































































































































We used the Uber Yellow Poly Clay Bar to clay the entire car.

























Blow dried with a Metro Air Force Blaster and the Uber Super Drying Towel shown in the photo.








*
Paint Cleaning* - Light Polish with Sonax Paint Cleaner applied with a Rupes Duetto.

















*Detailing*

Steam used on door jambs, fuel door, grills - hard to reach plastics and rubber were dressed with Adam In and Out Spray.









































Tires were cleaned and dressed.

























Sonax Plastic Restorer gel was used on a trim to dress and protect.

















Interior was wiped down, vacuumed, and glass was cleaned up.

































*Afters*

























































































































If you are in NY/NJ/CT and would like this service done - please drop us a call or send us an email or pm.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely work Phil..As i can see ONR and steam are the best mates due to heavy winter there..Well done!!!!!!!!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

that would be correct.


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice job, stunning car spoilt by a number plate that size. Shame.


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

Best colour for these imo. Great job


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

nice job, very nice car:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

Alzay said:


> Nice job, stunning car spoilt by a number plate that size. Shame.


Indeed needs to get some Euro style number plates made up, no idea if they are street legal though.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Stunning car..... I love the use of steam, thats given me some ideas... :thumb:


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice work, Phil! Beautiful car.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

with weather this cold out the only way to do this job was with steam.

thanks guys!


----------



## Graham225 (Jul 18, 2011)

Brilliant.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

The best colour for any vw or audi, beautiful work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2016)

Was never a fan of this red until I saw the turnaround you did on this . Well done


----------

